# Should I avoid Pathfinders?



## luderiffic (Jun 2, 2007)

Seems like alot of negatives that come from owners of pathfinders. 

I was thinking about purchasing an 01 w/75k miles however there are some issues.

1. Apparently Gas mileage is terrible, I drive a Tundra now and I might get WORSE gas mileage with a V6?????

2. Are you required to use premium fuel???? WTF??

3. Everybody is on their 3rd radiator and 5th O2 sensors? Are pathfinders really that unreliable???

Any help or advise is appreciated. I love the styling of pathfinders but I don't want a headache either. 

Thanks!


----------



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

I drive an 06 Pathfinder LE. I bought her September of 06 brand new and I already have over 10,000 miles on it. Have "ZERO" problems so far except some rattles here and there. You don't have to use premium gas. I love my Pathy.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

luderiffic said:


> Seems like alot of negatives that come from owners of pathfinders.
> Any help or advise is appreciated.
> Thanks!





> I was thinking about purchasing an 01 w/75k miles however there are some issues.


Yes there are issues but they still are far more reliable than the big 3 north american vehicles.
I know a few people with 4Runners and they are not without there issues : starters , transmission , cats , O2 sensors , brakes , ECU programming , etc.



> 1. Apparently Gas mileage is terrible, I drive a Tundra now and I might get WORSE gas mileage with a V6?????


They are true 4x4 vehicles with tranfercase and front and rear diffs. so they will be harder on fuel. One fellow I know with a 06 4Runner gets only gets 16-17 mpg city and 21 - 22 hwy with his V6.



> 2. Are you required to use premium fuel???? WTF??


I don't.




> 3. Everybody is on their 3rd radiator and 5th O2 sensors? Are pathfinders really that unreliable???


 I haven't had any issues with the rad. on my 99.5 and only have replaced 2 of the 4 O2 sensors in 7 years ( hopefully I didn't jink myself ).




> I love the styling of pathfinders but I don't want a headache either.


If you asked me if I would buy another PF ... I would probably say no ... but I wouldn't tell anyone to run from them either.

I tip my hat to you for looking into this forum to get a heads up as to any issues you may be getting. The information is out there to help and only you can decide .. good luck.


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

i've got an 01 LE w/90k. had her for about 1/2 a year. mileage seems to be 13-15, but i drive her like a little race car (i sold my 6sp coupe for her).

i've put in premium and regular and haven't noticed a difference. the manufacturer says to use premium though.

o2 sensors do seem to go bad, but EVERY vehicle has it's issues.

the 3.5 is a champ and the tranny seems to be reliable, so if you like it, get it.

i was looking to get either a pathy or a 4runner. from the reviews i read (and i read a ton) the 4runner has better OVERALL (ie you never know what you're gonna get) reliability, but just slightly better on average. while the 4runner engine is a slug compared to the 3.5 and nissan's interior is much better.

gl,
al


----------



## luderiffic (Jun 2, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for the comments thus far....I am definitely deciding between a pathfinder and 4runner. Any others have any input?

Thanks!


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

luderiffic said:


> Interesting, thanks for the comments thus far....I am definitely deciding between a pathfinder and 4runner. Any others have any input?
> 
> Thanks!


then you're in the same exact boat i was in a little while back. i was deciding between a 98-02 4runner, or a 01+ pathfinder. i test drove many of each and simply felt the pathfinder handled and accelerated much better.

reliability reviews do favor 4runners, but just slightly (at least in terms of consumer reviews).

i believe it's hard to argue that any manufacturer can beat Toyota in respect to overall reliability, but to me there's more to owning a vehicle than that alone.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a 01, which I bought new, now has 70K. I havn't replaced anything except the usual stuff, tires, shocks, etc. I get 17-18 mpg, if I'm easy on the pedal.


----------



## J.J. (Feb 16, 2005)

I drive an 02' 4x4 with 75K. No major problems for me. I had to replace the exhaust and do some emission repair 2/2 to living in a harsh envirionment for three years (Maine). 

I use premium fuel because the truck performs slightly better and I get about 33 more miles to the tank, so I feel it is worth it for me to pay for so called better gas. I also use Mobile 1 fully synthetic oil.

I average about 335 miles to a 17.5 gallon tank using premium fuel. I run 70 mph on the highway and I don't drive it very hard in the city. 

I love my Pathfinder.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

i love my 01. no major problems at all. tons of power and reliable. 77,000 miles and running like a champ.


----------



## brian420 (Apr 24, 2007)

For what it's worth, my 1990 XE has been rock-solid reliable. Despite spending her whole life in the Colorado Rockies; she's got her rust and rattles, I still blow by 4-runners on the way up mountain passes loaded with people, bikes and gear. I frequent the local junkyards here for spare parts, and all of the older pathys I've found that died of natural causes have 300+ on the odometer. Don't know about the '01, but the older models seem to last forever.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

01 PF 4x4 LE with 98K miles. I am the original owner. Here are all the things i had to do so far:
1. Replace front rotors
2. Intake valve timing position sensors (1 on each bank, total 2)<-- seems common
3. Tires - all four, once
4. Two rear o2 sensors <-- common for 01 PF
5. Reprogram ECU after O2 sensor replacement for updated software

considering milage, I think these are minimal things to be done on an auto.


----------



## dirtdog (Jun 20, 2006)

Got a 05 Pathfinder LE

WISH I HAD BOUGHT A TOYOTA


----------



## Pezzy (Nov 20, 2006)

luderiffic said:


> 1. Apparently Gas mileage is terrible, I drive a Tundra now and I might get WORSE gas mileage with a V6?????


Stock pathys are rated at 16/18MPG. Not great, but it's not a car... if you keep your trucked tuned, and lay off the skinny pedal (rpms under 3000) you'll get your best mileage.



luderiffic said:


> 2. Are you required to use premium fuel???? WTF??


For the newer 3.5L engines, I believe Nissan recommends premium... 




luderiffic said:


> 3. Everybody is on their 3rd radiator and 5th O2 sensors? Are pathfinders really that unreliable??


Never heard of rad issues... 

We have 4 02 sensors... so just like any part they go... but do that 4x, I suppose it seems like a lot... I have changed all 4 of mine in my 99.5.


----------



## mPATHY (May 20, 2007)

have stock 95xe pathy, got it with 210,000, now at 251, 625. only had timimg belt done, fan clutch, and now tranny flush. not the best mileage in town, better on the hiway. but save a lot in repairs. very pleased with this vehicle. A great off roader as is.


----------



## skippy145 (Apr 8, 2007)

had a 02 LE didn't spend a dime on her for 5 years. After i paid her off, my check engine light came on, it needed new tires, brakes, and the o2 and catylitic converter codes came up on the OBII. I got only 18 mpg driving like miss daisy on the highway and about 15/16 in the city. 
My 07 le nav is unreal-- better gas mileage, increased safety, better options and finally independent rear suspension--( my insurance acutally went down) drives like a dream and i get 20.5 mpg on the highway at 65MPH-- bad gas mileage in city though at about 15-- and i use the recommended premium-- whats an extra 8 bucks per month?

i test drove the 4 runner the day i bought my pathy it and the pathy beat it hands down, plus they tried to screw me on the trade-- wouldnt even bargain-- the nissan place was done in 5 minutes. AND of course the next week they came out with 0% financing -- so i will just transfer credit card balances around for the next 5 years to get the 0% loan.


----------



## cjeffboice (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm on my second Pathfinder. Loved the first one so much I re-upped. This one's a 98 SE, 108K miles on it now. On the highway under cruise control at about 70mph I average between 19-20 mpg. City between 14-15. My only complaint is with the exhaust system. Brackets seemed to rust out quickly and required expensive uni-part replacement. I went to Midas instead and had them redo everything. All other maintenance has been standard tires, brakes, struts, belts kind of stuff that comes with all vehicles. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## stinkypete (May 10, 2007)

I purchased an '03 SE with 52K on it 2 months ago and I love it. There is some belt noise in the morning and the occasional hard shift, but its a great truck. I put a K&N filter in and am getting 19-21 highway on average. I've own a jeep cherokee in the past and I can tell u that the pathfinder is 1000 x more reliable.


----------



## pierce9999 (Jan 24, 2007)

pathy's are 10x the truck that cherokees are, never understood the allure to the cherokees, they arent reliable, theyre expensive, and they get horrible gas mileage. And, they have no power compared to pathfinders.


----------



## stinkypete (May 10, 2007)

the cherokee was high maintenance, but never broke down. it leaked fluid, the 4x4 system was shot, but i got 20-22 mpg out of that bad boy. It did burn a hole in my wallet when it needed repairs (often), but i did love driving it. It was unstoppable in the snow.


----------



## kave115 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Dont DO It Man...*

Yea, dont get a pathfinder. I took amazing care of my 97 and all it gave me was problems. Its extremely sad when nissan refuses to help me anymore and tells me they wont take it as a trade in. I dont mind spending the money to fix that thing, but the dealer lacks the knowledge to actually do it. Theres no way im ever buying another nissan. I live in jersey where it gets pretty cold in the winter. I thank god for my 01 honda cbr929 MOTORCYCLE. I couldnt trust my truck to get me to class safely. That thing was SOOOO much more reliable in the winter than my four-wheel-drive SUV. How does that happen?


----------



## stinkypete (May 10, 2007)

I've owned a 1997 maxima and now own an infiniti and a pathfinder. All three were were/have been virtual trouble free. Sometimes you get a bad one...

If you want crap, buy american. I can tell you stories


----------



## SD90 (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had my 07 Pathfinder for about 8 months now and have 10 000km on it. No problems, and I love how fast it is! Gas mileage is ok for the type of vehicle, I get about 450-500 km to a tank in the city. (Lots of freeway driving)
I don't know if it's just me, but I notice that there is much more power now than when it was brand new. It very hard to not break the back tires free when getting into traffic. I'm leaving it in AUTO 4wd now, and have no problems!
Very fun SUV to drive!


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

06 Pathy.

Mileage is on par with other powerful SUV's. The tradeoff is one heck of a fast truck. 

If you're put off by the premium fuel requirement just remember you're paying less than an extra $5 per tank to use the "Good Stuff." I've always used premium and see a better return on mileage and performance.

Let's talk Toyotas for a minute. I looked long ang hard at the 4Runner.
You're gonna pay through the teeth for options. That's the Toyota way. Plus be prepared for the Toyota attitude. You're gonna pay sticker and they'll treat you like they're doing you a favor. I walked after that. I'm not about to buy a truck from a guy who drives a Scion.

Get the Nissan.


----------



## torisen (Mar 26, 2008)

*Get it, and never regret.*

Bought my '97 pathy in about 2000 and it now has 150,000+ miles on it, without missing a beat. I've driven cross country, and I've driven up to the tops of a few mountains (All through the Olympics and Cascades up here in the northwest) and I have not been gentle on her. I took her in for one major maintenance around 100k for timing/ps/alt/ac belt replacements gotten new tires, brake pads, and oil changes. I keep her pretty clean and have no rust, even though a couple times a year I drive through the surf at the ocean. 

I've gotten as far as 400 miles on a tank of gas (about 17 gallons) which is about 23.5MPG on flat freeway, and about 14-16 MPG in the city. I've never used premium, I usually use the lowest grad they have unless I'm going to be particularly hard on her.

I've pulled out every kind of car and truck from snowbanks and out of ditches, and never had the slightest problem. My ~3500lb pathy can tow my wife's 4700lb wrangler rubicon when it's dry with no help and no problems.

about 15k miles ago my service light came on and I had a mechanic change the oil and asked him about it. He scanned it and said it was nothing to worry about, but if I wanted specifics I had to pay something like 60$ for their scan fee. Seemed a ripoff, so I skipped it, probably an O2 sensor.

It's one of the smoothest, quietest rides I've been in, and that's comparing to my mom's Mercedes MLK. It's quick and while I would never recommend it, can be driven very aggressively. I would never endorse this sort of behavior, but I have reason to believe they can hit 120MPH when pushed. Awesome in the snow with Michelin All-Season tires, great off-road, great on-road. 

After the $12K I paid in 2000 for my pathy, I've dumped $1,000 for my 100k mile tune up (including timing belt replace, etc) a couple of sets of new tires, maybe 200$ per set of 4, changed my own brake pads (super easy on these), and never had to touch anything else.

Well, until now, I made a stupid bet I could start from a stop in my rig in any gear, 1-5, did 'em all no problem, but 4 and 5 took a lot of clutch work to get rollin and I f-ed up my clutch plate. Sounds like about 300$ to fix, probably get the flywheel resurfaced for another 50$ or so while they're in there. But that's my fault, not the pathfinder's.

My wife's been through a Ford Escort, a Chevy Cavalier, a Honda Del Sol, and is working on a Jeep Wrangler Rubicon, that have all had more issues than my pathy. 

It also hauls an incredible amount of crap. Expect to get asked to help everyone move if they get to know how much you can stow inside.

I'm almost always the driver for group stuff with friends or family, and people regularly compliment the Pathfinder. I still love to drive it, and I'd recommend one to anybody.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think you can retrofit manual hubs on the older Pathy's...that should save some $$ on gas... They are made by AVM or Superlift...around $100.00....


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

torisen said:


> Bought my '97 pathy in about 2000 and it now has 150,000+ miles on it, without missing a beat. I've driven cross country, and I've driven up to the tops of a few mountains (All through the Olympics and Cascades up here in the northwest) and I have not been gentle on her. I took her in for one major maintenance around 100k for timing/ps/alt/ac belt replacements gotten new tires, brake pads, and oil changes. I keep her pretty clean and have no rust, even though a couple times a year I drive through the surf at the ocean.
> 
> I've gotten as far as 400 miles on a tank of gas (about 17 gallons) which is about 23.5MPG on flat freeway, and about 14-16 MPG in the city. I've never used premium, I usually use the lowest grad they have unless I'm going to be particularly hard on her.
> 
> ...


23mpg!!! All downhill right at 60 with manual hubs? I can get maybe 21 with manual hubs going btwn 60-70...Mine is an auto too if that makes a difference...And if he got an 01 that doesn't have the allmode 4wd the hubs are made by mille marker and warn...i got mille marker since im not a hardcore off roader and am extremely satisfied...


----------



## torisen (Mar 26, 2008)

*yup, but only a couple of times.*

I hit the 400 mile mark sitting right at 70MPH gassed up in Great Falls, Montana and was driving east. Reset the trip odometer and at just over 400 miles we were riding E and stopped in some little town to gas up. 

Very flat land, and a very steady speed in a manual transmission. Everything but my trailer hitch, Michelin tires, and window tint is stock. Just I and my wife, a bunch of CD's and a couple bags of clothes.

Don't get me wrong, I usually get 16-20MPG on the freeway around here, with hills and passing, etc.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea the best I got was 20 even with a about 250 miles of very few stop lights and 55mph speed limits through VA's mountains and the rest city driving...Mine also has the higher gears too, yours might have lower gears in both the tranny and differential...Did you get the window tint to match the mirror tint in the back from the factory? I want to do that but I am not sure how it would look...


----------



## torisen (Mar 26, 2008)

*Windows*

Nope, when I got it the windows were all clear, I just had them put the darkest tint that was legal around here on everything but the windshield. I also had them pull off the pinstripe, looks way better as solid black.

Yeah, it's too hilly on this side of the cascades to get more than about 18MPG.

ALSO: found out yesterday, a clutch replacement on my '97 4x4 manual Pathfinder will run about $950 with a flywheel resurface from a place that's giving me a good deal. they quote out at 7.5 hrs labor, the Nissan dealer wants 12hrs and charges more to boot (about $1,400) . I guess the 4x4 version put the front torsion bars in the way of pulling the tranny housing, the 2-wheel drive version quotes in at like $400, about 1/3 the labor time.

FYI


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow i guess its good I have an auto for that reason...though i would love a manual. My Pathfinder is a fully optioned SE, it has the Bose, leather, moonroof, mirror tint on back half of windows...well im sorry you have to take so much out of pocket for the clutch replacement


----------



## gjkiii (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a 97 Pathfinder with 151,000. Aside from the usual scheduled maintenance (Brakes, water Pump timing belt, tires etc) I have only had to to change the radiator and Air Bag Sensor. I love my Pathfinder


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, avoid them! I spend over $3,500 in repairs on a 2001 Pathfinder SE with 130,000KM
I am so dissapointed... I will never ever buy a NISSAN!!


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

no offense but on these forums I rarely hear of R50's being that bad...one man's experience does not determine the reputation of the vehicle, and R50's have a stellar rep...

Im sorry you had so much trouble with yours, Im loving mine


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

laxman0324 said:


> no offense but on these forums I rarely hear of R50's being that bad...one man's experience does not determine the reputation of the vehicle, and R50's have a stellar rep...
> 
> Im sorry you had so much trouble with yours, Im loving mine


None taken! How can I be offended? Here are the major repairs.

1. Driver side mirror flutters over 110 Km/h - replaced under warranty with a new one. Problem stayed the same with new mirror. Eventually I gave up!

2. Electic motor of the window regulator failed (driver side) - changed under warranty. After the warranty expired, from the 5th year it no loger operates when temperature outside is negative. Similar on passenger side, and eventually I gave up.

3. Front Brake rotors warped at 25,000 KM. Dealer did not want to replace them, but resurfaced. (no cost - no quality either)

4. AC had to be recharged in the 4'td year, (warrany expired), as it was no longer cooling. repair: $380

5. Mass-air flow sensor broke (warrany expired): repair $650

6. Changed tires on $68,000km: $900 

7. "Check engine soon" light (warrany expired): reprogram for catalitic : repair$120

8. "Check engine soon" (warrany expired): O2 Sensor: repair $580

9. In-dashboard CD changer broke (warrany expired): replaced with JVC Exad DVD for $1,000

10. Mufler pipe broke after significant rust: repair $480

11. Battery changed: $90

12. Front brakes with brand new rotors: $850

13. Belts craked and replaced idle pully assembly: repair: $420

14. I just came from NISSAN service who finnaly figured out that radiator fan clutch needs to be changed if I want to get rid of the annoyng whisle/cricket noise estimated cost: 340 parts + 180 labour = $520

Also I want to mention that I've changed 2 windshields in 7 years, and that the car has significant rust: under the winshield frame, step rails are 60% rusted, as well as rust is coming from the back doors windows frame. 

And in the end: "check engine light" comes up 4-5 times a year. I gave up in driving to NISSAN and spend each time $100 diagnostication fee. Instead I've purchased a OBDCII code reader, and I shut off the light myself. Just few days ago another light came up code 0160 (the other bank O2 sensor). I decided to ignore this one.

Good Luck to future NISSAN owners!


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

This is what other peoeple have been going trough Power Valve Screws Falling Out On 3.5's, 01-04 - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association
2002 Pathfinder Severe Engine Damage - Nissanhelp.com

which seem to be a known problem for Pathfinders 01-04 models


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea I put that link in another new members post so he could do the fix for it...It sucks to hear you had such a bad experience, maybe you truly did have just a lemon-esque truck...mine is a 115k and the only problem with my 97 was the bad control arm bushings...other then that its regular maintenance stuff and even that only cost me $100 for bushings and a good weekend of work...


----------



## flosja (Jan 25, 2008)

I have an 08 4x4 S model pathy, im fixing to move to illinoise so I just wanted something 4x4 so im not so likely to slide off the side of the road like so many other poor souls in the winter lol...(plus my fiance loves the pathfinders so its pretty much for her) I got it in january and have had no problems with it..Ive only put about 3000 miles on it so far and have had to use the 4x4 about 5 times...im pretty happy with it overall..other than the gas consumption (which isnt all that bad when you drive conservatively) its a pretty sound vehicle so far...


----------



## arknavy (Oct 10, 2009)

This thread is turning into campfire stories. But might as well join in! 
My brother has an 89 pathy with some ungodly amount of miles on it. It was in decent shape when he got it, minus just needing some used car lovin (belts hoses etc). The guy who had it before him never did any real maintenance besides changing the oil, and my brother is the same way. Sometimes he doesn't even change the oil. He drives the crap out of it every day, drove it from AZ to TX a few times, crashed into trees while cutting wood, overheated it due to hoses finally breaking, left it on the beach one drunk night woke up and it was buried in sand up to the roof, dug it out kept driving it... the list goes on. That thing won't die! He's had it for a few years now, and it just keeps going! It's like a zombie


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

gajego said:


> None taken! How can I be offended? Here are the major repairs.
> 
> 1. Driver side mirror flutters over 110 Km/h - replaced under warranty with a new one. Problem stayed the same with new mirror. Eventually I gave up!
> 
> ...


Rotors: Parts... $150 Labor... 1 Hour

AC Recharge: Parts... $30 Labor... 20 Minutes

Mass Airflow Sensor: Parts... $50 MAX @ Junkyard Labor... 30 Minutes

O2 Sensor: Parts... $75 Labor... 1 Hour MAX

Exhaust Pipe: Parts... >$150 W/ New Gasket Labor... 1 Hour

Battery: Parts... $65 Labor... 5 Minutes

Front Brakes: Parts... $210 W/ Decent Stuff Labor... 2 Hours

Belts & Idler: Parts... $100 Labor... 1 Hour

Radiator Fan: Parts... $75 @ Junkyard Labor... 2 Hours


Not to criticize you in any way, but you could've saved an immense amount of money if you stayed away from a stealership, or any shop in general. Backyard mechanics save so much money a year it's not even funny, you should look into it. I guarantee that you have every tool you need to do all of these jobs, as they are all very simple tools. The money you saved fixing your own vehicle could've been a mean down payment on a different brand for you.

Listen up kids! If you want to keep your hard earned money, stay away from stealerships who round up the labor to the nearest hour at $80/Hour +.

I understand sometimes you just wind up getting a lemon. Some cars are just built poorly compared to the car behind it on the production line. The best thing to do is sell it, or go straight to Nissan corporate and demand a damn good incentive on a trade in. 

Perfect example... I had a 2001 Hyundai Elantra. I understand the reputation Hyundai had to endure through the 80's and 90's, but they have improved in quality. Overall, that car was great. Had 1 problem... The fuel pump. They fixed it as they should've since it was a recall, and nothing after that. Engine ran great and no suspension issues (Until I hit a pothole and bent a control rod in the rear suspension. All interior features were great, great safety features, great engine, great everything. The fatal flaw... The transmission. I went through 2 transmissions in 100K miles. Hyundai can't make an auto transmission to save their lives. After the second transmission died at 100,349 miles I junked the car and got something else. It's all just luck of the draw sometimes. Do I hate Hyundai? No. Do I understand that sometimes manufacturers mess up? Yes. Would I buy a Hyundai in the future if they actually made a vehicle that impressed me? Sure. Would I get a stick shift next time instead of an auto? Hell yes. Live and learn... But don't hate.


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

love my 1998 se nissan rules!


----------



## Hawkman (Jan 7, 2008)

Loved my dog Rusty, but he was still a nuisense too!!! Put him down when got sick after Thanksgiving. He was two months short of reaching his 12th Birthday...

Love my '95 SE-V6 top of the line Pathfinder, with automatic transmission. But it is still a nuisense too!!! I'm too broke to put her down and she's already reached her 15th Birthday. I have only owned it for two years but the problems have been too many...


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

i sure you have $$ to keep up with the expense of owning a Pathfinder. Those warranties are for people who drive 10k a year. My 2005 has 140k and have had nothing but headaches with it. 2-3 years ago the tranny went out because of water leaking into the tranny from the radiator. Nissan up'ed the warranty to 80k on this issue but did me no good since i had 98k at the time the tranny failed. $2000 later, new tranny, now both Cats have crapped out. the stealer wants $2300 to replace them both, not including four 02 sensors at $150 a piece. Gas filler hose separated from the gas tank leaking 6 gallons of gas on the ground of the gas station, $400 later after dropping the tank, all is well. Don't get me wrong, i love the size and power, but i wouldn't buy another one. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Hawkman (Jan 7, 2008)

Well.... "size and power" come at a price for sure! After they made the Pathfinders so HUGE, I would've bought an X-Terra anyway. The only reason that I bought the Pathy by the way is because I couldn't afford the 4Runner at the time (;~P
You are responding to a thread that had the last comment (by me) last year around this time. I still have "Nessie" and it's still weird but drives me around and the wallet says that I cannot replace it with anything yet....


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

Have 2000 Pathfinder SE. Kicks ass, and never had any mechanical problems whatsoever. 165 000kms and runs like new. 

Towed a uhaul trailer thousands of kms around the country multiple times over the course of three moves.

Would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## robsm13 (May 12, 2011)

I have an 02 LE and has 99900 miles on it and runs great. I use 89 octane gas and get roughly 230 highway miles on a full tank. As far as under the hood, the O2 sensor seems to break every 2-3 years but I have had that covered under my extended warranty, otherwise it's roughly $200-$300 to fix. Other than that my exhaust went being I live in NJ and with the salt in the winter for the snow, that never helps anything under the body. It's def. a solid truck as long as the owner(s) has taken care of it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 01-04 Pathfinders were pretty good, overall. The 3.5L VQ was a huge power improvement over the former VG-series engines. The problem with the 05-06 Pathys is that they were the first to be built in the US, and with that came poorer quality and first model bugs. They've been better over the last couple of years. Gas mileage was never a Pathfinder's strong point no matter what the year!


----------



## marc515 (May 5, 2011)

After talking to some owners and doing some reading we just purchased a 2011 Parth Silver.

So far we are very impressed with the overall quality!


----------



## jwf (Apr 29, 2011)

Lets not overlook the fact that the strut tower fails on most of the Pathfinders in the salt states (recent recall) this leaves the vehicle unsafe to drive and there have been fatalities because of it because the inner fender (strut tower) collapses into the steering shaft locking up the steering or snapping the steering shaft itself (I know because this is the current status of my 01)

What's more disturbing is the fact that NISSAN Consumer affairs tells me my VIN is not on the list. Oh ok so I will just let it go then. NOT!

I can only imagine how many people are driving around with no knowledge of the problem or because NISSAN doesn't have their VIN on this so called list.:lame:

This is a real unfortunate situation because overall the rest of the vehicle has been good but this problem is like the achilles heel.

On the bright side, my local dealer said if I get no response from Nissan again then they will take the vehicle in for an inspection and have the regional Mgt. get involved. To be continued.........


----------



## dynomax (Jan 2, 2011)

robsm13 said:


> I have an 02 LE and has 99900 miles on it and runs great. I use 89 octane gas and get roughly 230 highway miles on a full tank. As far as under the hood, the O2 sensor seems to break every 2-3 years but I have had that covered under my extended warranty, otherwise it's roughly $200-$300 to fix. Other than that my exhaust went being I live in NJ and with the salt in the winter for the snow, that never helps anything under the body. It's def. a solid truck as long as the owner(s) has taken care of it.


Question, I know this thread is a bit old now, but does the CEL come on with a bad o2 sensor? My pathfinder MPG has decreased significantly from what fueleconomy.gov says and from other posters... im between 19 and 22L/100KM (11-13mpg) (100% city) This is compared to last Decmeber when I just bought it, I was getting 16-18L/100KM city


----------



## JeremyBarrus (Dec 11, 2011)

*93 Pathy*

I have a 93 Pathy XE 3.0. It has 360,000 miles on it, 60,000 miles of it on a new motor, and I wouldnt get rid of it for the world! I love my Pathy! It has its quirks as with all vehicles, but I would hate to lose it. I would definitely recommend a Pathy to a friend, they are an addictive "breed" of vehicle!


----------

